# How Beau's life has improved.



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

I've noticed something over the last few weeks, Beau's life has improved almost ten-fold. I'll admit I wasn't the best owner, there were days I didn't have time to walk him, let alone pet him other then his feeding time. There were days he'd sit in the rain and wait for me to get home from work, and since I worked late nights, I'd feed him give him a pat on the head and then walk back up the hill from his chain and go inside and he'd sit there for hours staring at the house. But ever since almost loosing him, I vowed to be a better owner and that he would never sit on a chain again in the open, my boy deserved better then that. So I got off my lazy butt, and started working towards that goal. I built him a kennel and even am trying new things with him. I bought him a kong for Christmas and the difference that one toy has made is amazing, he loves eating out of it and I noticed he's not barking as much, he's not pacing as much either. I'm trying to get better about walking him, but I do work weird shifts so it's harder to do so, but I'm trying. 

So aside from my ramble,I guess I'm just saying this is something that I've noticed...that even just having him live in a kennel and not on a chain anymore, he's became a happier dog. And I'm looking to having back inside in the next year.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it takes some courage to admit neglect.....

i can respect that you're trying.....

next time you touch him, feel the heartbeat he has and carry that with you.

watch his face when he sees you....not even the love of your life will ever look at you that way.

it's gotta count for something, right?

i'm glad you gave him something to occupy his mind and a nice warm kennel....he also needs some lovin'.....but you're off to a good start.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Magicre is so right...

That stare they give you that shows complete and unconditional love... Is one you'll find nowhere else.
I can tell you that for a fact.... My boys look at me like I'm their world... And when my ex wasn't my ex... He still looked at me like I was no one.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> it takes some courage to admit neglect.....
> 
> i can respect that you're trying.....
> 
> ...


I know work is not the best excuse for anything, but it was hard to balance time with him and working oddball shifts. I've gotten better and I'll never let that happen to my dog ever again. I am going to be a better owner and the kennel has helped a great deal with this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Muttkip said:


> I know work is not the best excuse for anything, but it was hard to balance time with him and working oddball shifts. I've gotten better and I'll never let that happen to my dog ever again. I am going to be a better owner and the kennel has helped a great deal with this.


no, it's not an excuse. but you're admitting it on a public forum and you've exposed yourself to ridicule and lecturing, which, as i'm sure you know....we're pretty good at that 

it's not the mistake....it's what you do after you admit the mistake....so you've made a promise....i expect you to live up to it. and i think you will.....because he's a beautiful dog....who loves you unconditionally....

make me proud.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> no, it's not an excuse. but you're admitting it on a public forum and you've exposed yourself to ridicule and lecturing, which, as i'm sure you know....we're pretty good at that
> 
> it's not the mistake....it's what you do after you admit the mistake....so you've made a promise....i expect you to live up to it. and i think you will.....because he's a beautiful dog....who loves you unconditionally....
> 
> make me proud.


And I can take, I deserve it, but I am making the strives to be a better owner and I did get him off that chain...which is a huge step!!! Oh and he's not on Dog Chow anymore either, I've moved him up to Diamond...not the best but it's better the Purina!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just think... one day you may be here speaking against leaving a dog on a chain. That would be a switch 

I am glad he has a better life now. Remember, no matter how many kennels or how good the food - all he really wants is your attention and love.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Just think... one day you may be here speaking against leaving a dog on a chain. That would be a switch
> 
> I am glad he has a better life now. Remember, no matter how many kennels or how good the food - all he really wants is your attention and love.


Which he is getting more of! I spent almost 4 hours with him today outside, we went on a walk....he got treats. I cleaned out his water, played with him and fed him his favorite thing in the world Beggin Strips out of his kong. It was just a nice relaxing day with my smelly ol hound


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, or maybe, fortunately, that's what life is about. Living and learning. We've all had dogs that, when we look back, just cringe at the way we innocently use to treat/feed them. As long as you are open to learning and open to new ideas, then you can only continue to improve the life of your pup. That's one of the best things about dogs is that they love you unconditionally. I'm proud of you for what you've done and I hope you keep trying to do the absolute best by him.
He's too much of a sweetheart not to!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Just think... one day you may be here speaking against leaving a dog on a chain. That would be a switch
> 
> I am glad he has a better life now. Remember, no matter how many kennels or how good the food - all he really wants is your attention and love.


I doubt I'll ever be against chaining, because it can be a great tool for containing a dog, but my Beagle boy will never see the end of one ever again unless I'm cleaning his water bowl!!!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Unfortunately, or maybe, fortunately, that's what life is about. Living and learning. We've all had dogs that, when we look back, just cringe at the way we innocently use to treat/feed them. As long as you are open to learning and open to new ideas, then you can only continue to improve the life of your pup. That's one of the best things about dogs is that they love you unconditionally. I'm proud of you for what you've done and I hope you keep trying to do the absolute best by him.
> He's too much of a sweetheart not to!


Beau is my first dog that I bought and had my name on his vet bills and what not, growing up with him I've learned a lot and while I've never been the best owner I've always loved my dog and that has never changed. But there are mistakes with him I'll never do with another dog.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm glad you've noticed the difference - I suspected you would. I was sort of the same, had Duke living outside almost 24/7 for his first 15 or so months, and naively thought he was super happy with his life because he was always so happy and excited to see me. But now that he is inside (and has another dog companion to live with), I see he is truly happy because he is content. He doesnt need to make the most of absolutely every second with me, because there will always be more time (earlier in his life, he would be full on nuts when I was outside playing with him, and I now realise it's because he felt the need to make every second count because there just werent enough seconds with me). He's happy to lounge around in the room I am in, so long as he can lift his head and see that I'm still there (though don't get me wrong, I still get smothered when I come through the door, and followed if I leave the room lol). But I can see the huge difference that such a simple thing has made to his life, and I am proud of myself for our relationship now, but I also cringe at the thought of his life before, and really beat myself up about it sometimes.

My advice is - now you know to make everything as perfect for him as you can, and so long as you do the best you possibly can do, you can be proud of yourself for the difference you are making in his life. Especially with Beau being older (can't quite remember how old he is... is he 10?), it'll be comforting one day to know you made his elderly years so much happier. And you'll also realise that, in turn, you're making your life happier too :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well said Hayley.
BTW I love that avatar picture of Duke, his eyes are so funny and cute!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I'm glad you've noticed the difference - I suspected you would. I was sort of the same, had Duke living outside almost 24/7 for his first 15 or so months, and naively thought he was super happy with his life because he was always so happy and excited to see me. But now that he is inside (and has another dog companion to live with), I see he is truly happy because he is content. He doesnt need to make the most of absolutely every second with me, because there will always be more time (earlier in his life, he would be full on nuts when I was outside playing with him, and I now realise it's because he felt the need to make every second count because there just werent enough seconds with me). He's happy to lounge around in the room I am in, so long as he can lift his head and see that I'm still there (though don't get me wrong, I still get smothered when I come through the door, and followed if I leave the room lol). But I can see the huge difference that such a simple thing has made to his life, and I am proud of myself for our relationship now, but I also cringe at the thought of his life before, and really beat myself up about it sometimes.
> 
> My advice is - now you know to make everything as perfect for him as you can, and so long as you do the best you possibly can do, you can be proud of yourself for the difference you are making in his life. Especially with Beau being older (can't quite remember how old he is... is he 10?), it'll be comforting one day to know you made his elderly years so much happier. And you'll also realise that, in turn, you're making your life happier too :wink:


He's 9, he'll be 10 in November. That's what I'm doing, just trying to make it better for him


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks like a very sweet and loving ol' guy in that picture -- I'm so happy that his life is going in a better direction.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

And to make you guys even happier once me and my bf get ourselves out of his parents house here in the next year hopefully, I'll be starting RAW with him well half RAW, half kibble to start off till I can afford RAW more.

And I do know I started off on this forum on the wrong foot, but I did take into account some of the things you guys told me and put them towards bettering my relationship with my ol' geezer, and I am trying to better his life, part of the reason I'm trying so hard to get the title supervisor at work to get more hours is so I can work towards giving him a better future ! So THANK YOU guys for jumping all over my case and riding my butt so hard, it took a bit and a lot of you hate me, but you guys are helping me be a better dog owner and I hope from here on out we can all maybe eventually get along.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!!!! 

I've had moments like that with my horses before. Months went by and I realized all I did was keep them fed and watered.. never worked with them or pet them... I felt horrible. Stepping up and admitting you can do better and then doing better takes a lot. Hope to see more pics soon.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are doing more now and he his doing better and is happier.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm quite happy that you made a change for you and your dog, it takes a big person to admit what you have, and step up and take responsibility. It's hard to find motivation with a weird schedule, but your dog loves you unconditionally, no matter what... take that into consideration when you say to yourself "it's late, i'm tired" or "it's already dark" etc. Just dig deep, and make sure that he gets some attention every day... unconditional love deserves to be rewarded. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Muttkip said:


> And to make you guys even happier once me and my bf get ourselves out of his parents house here in the next year hopefully, I'll be starting RAW with him well half RAW, half kibble to start off till I can afford RAW more.
> 
> And I do know I started off on this forum on the wrong foot, but I did take into account some of the things you guys told me and put them towards bettering my relationship with my ol' geezer, and I am trying to better his life, part of the reason I'm trying so hard to get the title supervisor at work to get more hours is so I can work towards giving him a better future ! So THANK YOU guys for jumping all over my case and riding my butt so hard, it took a bit and a lot of you hate me, but you guys are helping me be a better dog owner and I hope from here on out we can all maybe eventually get along.


it's easy to hate when i know a dog is chained outside, lonely and alone in the elements.

the same courage it takes you to admit wrongdoing takes the same courage from me to give you another chance.

don't go raw for my sake or the sake of us on this side of the keyboard. look at your nine or ten year old dog who has been eating crap for all of his life, lived without love and a chance to live inside with you.....and do it for him and yourself.

it says quite a bit about a person in how he or she treats their dog.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm glad you are seeing such positive changes. That was a pretty big step you made for Beau's wellbeing. 

I commend you for looking into raw for his sake too. I'll just give you this little tidbit of advice: I used to make the excuse that I didn't have enough freezer space, funds, whatever... then Lily starting having issues and I finally said screw it. Know what? Its so much easier to do than I ever thought it would be. I feel its just as easy as tossing out kibble, but we both get more enjoyment out of it and they are so much healthier.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Love to see there has been a change. Good for you! I know Beau is grateful! :smile:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It is pleasing to read and know your dog is living a better life. Good for you and kudos for admitting being wrong...takes a big person.
I have to agree with what everyone has stated especially magicre.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

What a sweetie. He almost looks like my Puddles. Having a beagle as a first dog is not easy, believe me, I know :-/ If I had done my research before getting a dog and didn't just got for cuteness, I probably wouldn't have gotten a beagle and as much as a pain in the butt he can be, I still wouldn't give him up for anything!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Good for you and Beau!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I already told you, but I'm glad he's happy :thumb: I'm still a little surprised because he has so much less room now, but I guess it has a lot to do with being next to Takoda. Bonnie and Abbey both prefer the chain to the kennel, like I said before, but if you put them where they can't see each other they get upset, so I can see where he'd be a lot happier next to his buddy. Also glad to hear you're thinking about raw! I'm sure he'd love it. Also it's kinda fun watching your dog eat a real meal instead of just hoovering some kibble out of a bowl, LOL


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Tobi said:


> your dog loves you unconditionally, no matter what... take that into consideration when you say to yourself "it's late, i'm tired" or "it's already dark" etc. Just dig deep, and make sure that he gets some attention every day... unconditional love deserves to be rewarded. :smile:


Ain't that the truth! Something we should all remember.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I think this is awsome!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> I doubt I'll ever be against chaining, because it can be a great tool for containing a dog, but my Beagle boy will never see the end of one ever again unless I'm cleaning his water bowl!!!


You should be against chaining if you are not using it simply for an hour or two of playtime outside. If you are using it as containment system for the day/night - that is not alright.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> You should be against chaining if you are not using it simply for an hour or two of playtime outside. If you are using it as containment system for the day/night - that is not alright.


Seriously can we please not turn this into another chaining debate? Your opinion is never going to change mine and I'm never going to change yours, so can please agree to disagree on the topic of chaining I'm tired of having to defend myself and my opinions every time it's mentioned at all and I'm sick of all my threads getting locked, so for the sake of me turning over a new leaf on this forum, no more chaining debates on my thread about Beau


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Seriously can we please not turn this into another chaining debate? Your opinion is never going to change mine and I'm never going to change yours, so can please agree to disagree on the topic of chaining I'm tired of having to defend myself and my opinions every time it's mentioned at all and I'm sick of all my threads getting locked, so for the sake of me turning over a new leaf on this forum, no more chaining debates on my thread about Beau


But I thought the point of this thread was that you aren't going to chain him any more.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> I doubt I'll ever be against chaining, because it can be a great tool for containing a dog, but my Beagle boy will never see the end of one ever again unless I'm cleaning his water bowl!!!


Oh, you said this. i am assuming that means you won't be chaining for prolonged periods any more. It just seemed like you were defending it again.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Seriously can we please not turn this into another chaining debate? Your opinion is never going to change mine and I'm never going to change yours, so can please agree to disagree on the topic of chaining I'm tired of having to defend myself and my opinions every time it's mentioned at all and I'm sick of all my threads getting locked, so for the sake of me turning over a new leaf on this forum, no more chaining debates on my thread about Beau


I wouldnt let you near my dog. Im just haPpy your dog now has a somewhat better life than before


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh, you said this. i am assuming that means you won't be chaining for prolonged periods any more. It just seemed like you were defending it again.


I'm not chaining him anymore for prolonged periods of times...but I'm not going to say chaining is a bad thing either, all it is a method of containment and that is all. I can't change everyone's mind on it and I'm not looking too. I'm just tired of people jumping on me for having a different opinion is all.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> I wouldnt let you near my dog. Im just haPpy your dog now has a somewhat better life than before


Well that's nice to know, considering I'd never do anything to harm your dog at all. But I'm not a fan of Shih Tzu's anyways so whatever floats your boat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You are very confusing. 

Staking someone to an anthill is just a method of containment. And that's all. So is chaining someone to a radiator. So is putting a dog in a crate for 12 hours. 

I guess I will never understand what you really think.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad Beau is loving his new life!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> You are very confusing... I guess I will never understand what you really think.


I think that is the problem here for most of us, and why so many "discussions" end up as locked arguments



Muttkip said:


> I'm not chaining him anymore for prolonged periods of times...but *I'm not going to say chaining is a bad thing either*, all it is a method of containment and that is all. I can't change everyone's mind on it and I'm not looking too. I'm just tired of people jumping on me for having a different opinion is all.


But if you don't think it's a bad thing, why did you change what you are doing with Beau? You have said he is happier now, I thought that meant you saw that there was an error in your ways before, no? I don't understand, when you can see how much happier Beau is after just a short period of time being off his chain, how can you still think it's ok for a dog to be chained for a prolonged period of time? You aren't going to do it anymore, that tells me you really do see that it isn't "good" for a dog, but perhaps for some reason you don't want to admit it?

I dunno, I'm confused too. But at the end of the day, I'm glad Beau is off his chain and enjoying life a lot more.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> he's became a happier dog. And I'm looking to having back inside in the next year.


Is this still going to be considered or?? Now I'm confused too lol! You said no body can change your thoughts on chaining but you also said you were looking to get your dog back in the house in the next year? which is it? Nonetheless, I'm happy you're taking steps and Beau looks much happier!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

The point of this thread is that Beau is switched from chaining to kenneling and he likes it. I could have made a similar thread when I went from crating and kenneling Bonnie to tethering her because she became a much happier dog when I did. The point of the thread, as I understand it, isn't to debate. It's just a girl saying how she's working to make her dog's life better by interpreting what her dog wants and by increasing the time and energy she spends on her animal. Methods of containment are as good or bad as you work to make them; you do what's best for YOUR DOG in YOUR situation.

I'm with Muttkip. We've gone round and round on the "my method of containment is better than yours, nya nya nya boo boo!" train a thousand times, let's not turn this thread into that.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> The point of this thread is that Beau is switched from chaining to kenneling and he likes it. I could have made a similar thread when I went from crating and kenneling Bonnie to tethering her because she became a much happier dog when I did. The point of the thread, as I understand it, isn't to debate. It's just a girl saying how she's working to make her dog's life better by interpreting what her dog wants and by increasing the time and energy she spends on her animal. Methods of containment are as good or bad as you work to make them; you do what's best for YOUR DOG in YOUR situation.
> 
> I'm with Muttkip. We've gone round and round on the "my method of containment is better than yours, nya nya nya boo boo!" train a thousand times, let's not turn this thread into that.


I'm not condemning her for her choice to chain Beau, I understand that some peoples living situations just don't allow it. As I mentioned before, I'm happy she's making his life better by doing these new things for him. I'm just confused with some of the things she's said thus far...that's all.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> I'm not condemning her for her choice to chain Beau, I understand that some peoples living situations just don't allow it. As I mentioned before, I'm happy she's making his life better by doing these new things for him. I'm just confused with some of the things she's said thus far...that's all.


I was more talking to Noodlesmadison. To say that you wouldn't let someone touch your dog just because you don't agree with how they choose to contain their pets is just a little absurd to me. To each their own, though. Maybe I should start not allowing people to touch my dogs if they feed their dogs Purina or Science Diet, LOL!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't think chaining in and of itself is a bad thing but unsupervised chaining and 24/7 chaining is, in my eyes, neglect. I LOVED tethering my boys out front when I lived in California. Dude didn't need one but my deaf and nearly blind brittany needed to be tethered when he was out with us because he couldn't see if we walked away or hear us calling him to us. So we tethered him on the lawn next to our chairs. We would sit in the driveway and just enjoy the summer evenings. No big deal. I would never leave a tethered dog alone, especially since mine are intact. There are just too many things that can happen to an unsupervised tethered dog. Just thought I would jump on the bandwagon of opinion-speaking! Haha

That said, I am glad to hear that you have thought about what would make Beau happiest. It is too true that we need to spend as much time with them as we can. Dude is exactly one year younger than Beau. He will be 9 in November. They really don't have that many years left. I can guarantee you that if you don't continue on this path and don't make him an indoor dog/switch him to raw/make time for him every single day you will regret it for the rest of your life. My brittany was put down this past year the day before we got Buck. He was 17. I spent time with him. He was an indoor dog. But I didn't really make time for HIM. Sure, he was with me most of the time but it was usually just because he followed me from room to room. My focus was never on HIM. I regret every day that I didn't take just an hour every day to play with just him and to focus on just him. He is gone and I will never get the chance to fix it. It sounds like you are on the right track with Beau. Don't let my regret over Hoss become your regret with Beau. And Takoda too. I think Miss Thing should be an indoor dog too! Hahaha.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't think chaining in and of itself is a bad thing but unsupervised chaining and 24/7 chaining is, in my eyes, neglect. I LOVED tethering my boys out front when I lived in California. Dude didn't need one but my deaf and nearly blind brittany needed to be tethered when he was out with us because he couldn't see if we walked away or hear us calling him to us. So we tethered him on the lawn next to our chairs. We would sit in the driveway and just enjoy the summer evenings. No big deal. I would never leave a tethered dog alone, especially since mine are intact. There are just too many things that can happen to an unsupervised tethered dog. Just thought I would jump on the bandwagon of opinion-speaking! Haha
> 
> That said, I am glad to hear that you have thought about what would make Beau happiest. It is too true that we need to spend as much time with them as we can. Dude is exactly one year younger than Beau. He will be 9 in November. They really don't have that many years left. I can guarantee you that if you don't continue on this path and don't make him an indoor dog/switch him to raw/make time for him every single day you will regret it for the rest of your life. My brittany was put down this past year the day before we got Buck. He was 17. I spent time with him. He was an indoor dog. But I didn't really make time for HIM. Sure, he was with me most of the time but it was usually just because he followed me from room to room. My focus was never on HIM. I regret every day that I didn't take just an hour every day to play with just him and to focus on just him. He is gone and I will never get the chance to fix it. It sounds like you are on the right track with Beau. Don't let my regret over Hoss become your regret with Beau. And Takoda too. I think Miss Thing should be an indoor dog too! Hahaha.


Miss Lab Mutt thing might get a shot at it....maybe....she's a work in progress and the last time I had her in the house she ate a whole bedroom and this was with me in the room O___O...how she managed that one I'll NEVER know!! But I'm not going to regret spending time with my old man...I'm making a turn around and it's better to be late then never


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree. 

And if you ever need help with your house eating mutt... I have been there... Buck will eat anything. We have an entire room dog proofed so that he can't eat anything, chew on anything, or even DO anything. He doesn't even have access to the carpet thanks to a very large tarp. It won't happen overnight. When she does get her shot I would recommend tying her leash to your belt so she HAS to stick right next to you. That way, she will ALWAYS be reachable should she grab anything she shouldn't have and she can't sneak off and chew on something while you have your back turned. A dog who was raised outside is always going to take a bit longer. Dude was an outdoor dog (thanks to my mother) for 7 years. When I moved out he became an indoor dog and he is great. It took longer to make him understand the concept of peeing outside but it wasn't his fault.

I still tie Buck to my belt sometimes. When he is getting too rowdy or harassing Dude he gets tied to my belt. It is easier to control their environment with them within arms reach at all times when they begin to get out of control.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not in favor of chaining 24/7 or saying muttkip is right in her choices....however, bleeding hearts against chaining wouldn't fair well on a pit bull forum. I am on a few of them and alot of responsible owners chain there dogs to keep them separate and to prevent fights. You can't have a multiple pit bull home and have them all live happily in a house together without altercations because you can't change the genetics of DA in this breed. Alot of the responsible pit bull owners who chain there dogs are also active in showing/confirmation, agility, dock diving, schutzhund, etc who own multiple dogs or kennels. I would rather see a dog on a PROPER chain set up outside with housing and water access then sit in a crate for 12 to 16 hours a day. I don't chain my dog and never would but I don't judge others for there choices unless the dogs are not being cared for properly. In this case muttkip wasn't taking proper care of her beagle but has made changes and I commend her for that. She didn't have to come on a public forum and tell us these things but she obviously needed someone to talk to. Oh, and for some strange reason I just realized muttkip is on a pit bull forum that I frequent and she has a beagle but pit bull owners don't discriminate because we know how it feels owning our breed


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> I wouldnt let you near my dog. Im just haPpy your dog now has a somewhat better life than before


What is your deal? She bought him a kennel and you STILL want to go on with this?

ETA: Tethering CAN be done responsibly and I have no problem with it. Especially when it comes to pit bulls. They are a very high energy, high drive dog. I know of a few people who own multiple dogs and tether them. They still get great care and don't spend day in and day out tied up.


----------

